# Transmission lag when shifting from 2nd



## retrostudd (Jun 20, 2019)

Long time lurker, first time poster. 

I'm the proud owner of a gen 2 hatchback, gasoline, automatic. I've noticed that the car seems to drop out of gear when shifting from second. It's more prominent when I want to give it just a bit more gas as I take off from a stop. 

Have any of you experienced this?


----------

